# how to know when you can skip sanding?



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

As I'm using my #80 scraper on flat pieces and getting a pretty good feeling surface afterwards.

How do you know when you have a surface that is good enough to go straight from scraping to finishing and skip the sanding? I would still be inclined to still sand with 180, but that would be more because i THINK I should and not because I NEED too. if it looks good and feels smooth do I need to sand?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Wetting the surface with mineral spirits will highlight any defects, without raising the grain.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

While scraping gives excellent results, I still sand to get uniformity. Scraping will cut the sanding time to a bare minimum.












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I never stop the finishing precess with any thing less than 220 grit. Your eyes and fingers just do not have the calibration to tell you all is smooth.

George


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Try backlighting it........if you take a light and play with the angle of refraction it'll pick up scratch marks.The type that'll stand out like a sore thumb if left unattended,once you get further into the finishing process.BW


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/fwnpdf/011180064.pdf


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> http://www.finewoodworking.com/fwnpdf/011180064.pdf


They want you to join.

GMC


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

14 day free trial and then cancel.


----------

